
When May I Shoot a Student? - ColinWright
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/28/opinion/when-may-i-shoot-a-student.html
======
hga
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7319345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7319345)

